# Advice for first heat/ what to do



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

Hello my 8 month old Luna has started her first season. She’s been very sleepy but overall still her lovely self. She started to bleed 2 days ago and today I took her on a walk (on lead) and a man approached me and told me I should not be taking her out for walks. He wasn’t nasty he was older and told me he has had female dogs and when they bleed/in season they should be kept at home for a few days. Is this true? She’s my first female dog I know the risks of her being off lead hence why I havnt let her off. But I don’t want to deprive her of her walks if I don’t have too. Thanks everyone


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll be watching this. My girl is 8mos and we'll be going through this as well. My last dog we did let her have one heat but we had a much larger yard and just didn't walk or let her run off lead outside the fence. My breeder says she'll be more confused than wanting to look for trouble her first heat. A cycle can last 30 days or so, I can't imagine keeping Ellie under lock and key that long!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well, the man who has approached you could have been concerned about safety, as her scent will definitely attract intact males, dogs, coyotes or wolfs in case you live in an are where those species are around.
i see females in heat regularly at dog shows, the worst part is really the impact they make on the male dogs. 
so the short answer is, you can walk on leash your female in heat, just watch your surroundings very carefully and never ever let her go off leash when in heat.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just walk her where your not likley to see other dogs. I’ve always still exercised my dogs in heat.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

How about off leash exercise away from other dogs, as in the woods? Will the females decide to throw away all training and "run away"?


----------



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for your advice everyone I felt terrible when the man approached me and I’ve been worrying that keeping Luna in will make her crazy she just loves being out. @Dan_A its all new to me too. Still researching it all but most people advise no off leash exercise as your female may run off if they get the smell of a male in order to mate with them! Luna has been extra sniffy on her walks. So may be the safest thing to keep on leash.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Luna21 Seems that’s the safest bet , not going to be fun!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Luna How is it going with your girl's cycle? Have you been keeping her home so far?


----------



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

@Dan_A hello! So coming to the end of the second week- she’s been very tired more than usual and she’s not ate her dinner a few nights. But other than that she’s still her great self! Her bleeding was quite heavy the first few days so we put a pair of boxers on her with a pad. But with space so she could still clean herself! But she was getting mess on the carpets so we had no choice really. We have been taking her out in the evenings when no other dogs around. There is a field that’s always empty so we’ve been letting her off for a run and if we see a dog we put her straight back on lead. So far so good.. but we are missing our beach walks with my friends dogs for sure! Hopefully not too long now!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Luna21 Glad to hear its going well! Good idea on the briefs, we'll have some standing by for when our time comes. Looks like you worked in some off-leash time, sounds like it is working. Are you worried at all about her running off ignoring recall?


----------



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

@Dan_A the field we go to is very enclosed so no way of her running too far and to be honest she is extra sniffy but still stays by us. So far showing no signs of running off- but that is because there is no dogs around. I think if a male dog was around she would probably take her chances! As soon as a dog is in sight we put her straight back on lead.


----------

